# General > Hobbies >  Art and Mixed Media Classes

## PPP-Wick

Due to popular demand Bettine Bain is starting a further class at PPP in Wick. The classes will commence on Wednesday 3rd February 2010 for 10 weeks. Places are limited and anyone interested in reserving a place should contact the office on 01955 606950.

----------

